# Uber eats & Ratings: No BAG? But i always bring a bag



## Chedder Chow (Mar 21, 2018)

The delivery rating system is odd and flawed IMO. I understand late pick-ups and deliveries are almost always unavoidable but they still penalise you for it (most of the time it's because of traffic), but I recently got penalised for not bringing a bag to certain locations. 
But this is impossible because I literally have ALWAYS brought the bag - to and from and with deliveries, never NOT used it. It keeps the food the desired temp and then the customer is happy. But they still penalised me for it! 
Could anyone shed some light as to how this error occurred? Is it worth rectifying?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

did someone leave a comment about it? I wouldn't stress over 1 bad rating though. Anytime I get held up due to traffic or delay at the restaurant I always text the customer to let them know whats going on.


----------



## Chedder Chow (Mar 21, 2018)

good point, i shall inform them from now on. Thanks for your help



Jcposeidon said:


> did someone leave a comment about it? I wouldn't stress over 1 bad rating though. Anytime I get held up due to traffic or delay at the restaurant I always text the customer to let them know whats going on.


also to answer your first question, no comment for some reason


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

no comments then why would you assume it was bag related?


----------



## Chedder Chow (Mar 21, 2018)

I guess i phrased it wrong, I meant no comment other than BAG WAS MISSING. I thought you meant comments outside that detail


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chedder Chow said:


> Could anyone shed some light as to how this error occurred? Is it worth rectifying?


The "error" occurred when you agreed to become an UberEats partner. The way to rectify the situation is to quit accepting UberEats ping requests.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Chedder Chow said:


> The delivery rating system is odd and flawed IMO. I understand late pick-ups and deliveries are almost always unavoidable but they still penalise you for it (most of the time it's because of traffic), but I recently got penalised for not bringing a bag to certain locations.
> But this is impossible because I literally have ALWAYS brought the bag - to and from and with deliveries, never NOT used it. It keeps the food the desired temp and then the customer is happy. But they still penalised me for it!
> Could anyone shed some light as to how this error occurred? Is it worth rectifying?


Maybe they thought you should have given them the bag! You know, because "entitlement."


----------

